# Semi-amateur siding question



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here and hoping to get some advice about staining technique. 

I have a single story, rough-sawn cedar ranch to stain. I'm going to do it with semi-trans water based stain...the Olympic stuff from Lowes. My question is about application. I've done this house before using a roller (3/4 or 1" nap, I can't remember) and back brushing and it's a messy process. The main mess is from getting the loaded roller spread over the siding before too much drips off. I don't think I want to get into spray equipment but I'm wondering if the power roller idea is any good. 

Has anyone used a power roller in a similar application? I know you guys probably all spray, but there's situations where spray doesn't work so I thought I might be able to get advice on alternatives.

Thanks,
John


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

LocalHero said:


> Has anyone used a power roller in a similar application? I know you guys probably all spray, but there's situations where spray doesn't work so I thought I might be able to get advice on alternatives.


What situations wouldn't allow spraying?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

LocalHero said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and hoping to get some advice about staining technique.
> 
> I have a single story, rough-sawn cedar ranch to stain. I'm going to do it with semi-trans water based stain...the Olympic stuff from Lowes. My question is about application. I've done this house before using a roller (3/4 or 1" nap, I can't remember) and back brushing and it's a messy process. The main mess is from getting the loaded roller spread over the siding before too much drips off. I don't think I want to get into spray equipment but I'm wondering if the power roller idea is any good.
> 
> ...


Personally I don't spray exterior stain. Plus spraying it or using a power roller would be potentially much messier than simply rolling it. ( then again I've never had to stain rough sawn siding )

I go with either a huge stain brush or a roller and just be careful.

It does sound like a DIY question so this may be immediately locked unless you can prove you're a pro in the industry, and it doesn't sound like you are.

Best of luck and don't make too much of a mess :thumbsup:


----------



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

i said:


> What situations wouldn't allow spraying?


Windy areas with delicate surrounds comes to mind.

In this situation I just don't want to deal with buying/renting equipment, and the learning curve to use it. It's not a big house.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Ibtl


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

i said:


> What situations wouldn't allow spraying?


I also don't recommend someone to pick up a sprayer and try spraying an exterior without some sort of assistance and training :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Ibtl


:thumbsup:


----------



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Personally I don't spray exterior stain. Plus spraying it or using a power roller would be potentially much messier than simply rolling it. ( then again I've never had to stain rough sawn siding )
> 
> I go with either a huge stain brush or a roller and just be careful.


This is a house I own and rent out. I've stained it before with the same product and used to buy 6" stain brushes to back brush it with. I just thought a more controlled roller application might be a good thing.



BC_Painter said:


> It does sound like a DIY question so this may be immediately locked unless you can prove you're a pro in the industry, and it doesn't sound like you are.
> 
> Best of luck and don't make too much of a mess :thumbsup:


I have a state contractors license and a long time ago I used to paint large old (circa 1840's) downtown Charleston houses. I got out of that because of the lead dust and I was getting lots of nice interior trim work.

I would normally sub a paint job like this out but work is slow/non-existent so I'm doing my own rental myself.

I filled out my profile and posted "semi-amateur" in the title so as to be clear that I'm not exactly a painting contractor...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, feel free to post an intro here. 
It looks like BC answered, but there are members who may have some helpful ideas, so we'll keep the thread open for a bit.


----------



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

Also, I did try a search and I'll note that this thread didn't get flagged:

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/best-way-stain-cedar-siding-1526/

It just didn't answer my question either.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

LocalHero said:


> This is a house I own and rent out. I've stained it before with the same product and used to buy 6" stain brushes to back brush it with. I just thought a more controlled roller application might be a good thing.
> 
> I haven't used a power roller, but getting used to it might make way more mess for you than it's worth by the time you fine tune the flow etc, while with a standard roller you simply use more pressure or less to control the flow.
> 
> ...


Well we'll see how the mods take it. Typically we're supposed to be paint professionals.


----------



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

RCP said:


> Welcome to the forum, feel free to post an intro here.
> It looks like BC answered, but there are members who may have some helpful ideas, so we'll keep the thread open for a bit.


Thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Brush it.


----------



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I haven't used a power roller, but getting used to it might make way more mess for you than it's worth by the time you fine tune the flow etc, while with a standard roller you simply use more pressure or less to control the flow.
> 
> I could see if you have a power roller setup to a sprayer on low pressure it MAY work for you but then you are getting into rental equipment and such. Just IMHO


I've used a power roller years ago for interior. It was more of an experiment to see if we could speed up the work. Mixed results. 

The one I used just fed from a hose dropped into a 5gal bucket. Electric powered and controlled with a trigger. I think I can get one like I've used before for about $75 at lowes. It might be true that by the time I'd worked out the system I could have the house done....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If you're applying semi-transparent, I don't understand why you would go with waterborne rather than oil. Both are just as difficult to work with (runny and thin) but oil will penetrate better and probably last longer. 
and for a roller setup, this might work and is cheaper and alot easier than what it sounds like you were going to work with. At $30, just throw it away after the job. It siphons from a 5 or 1 gallon bucket and is quick to refill, no hoses or connections to get in the way, and is fairly lightweight. But yeah, its almost not worth trying to roll that stuff being so runny. I've been there and I usually have just thrown down my roller and got a 4 inch brush going.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Brush it.


toothbrushes or small brushes are the BEST to work it into the substrate!


----------



## LocalHero (Jun 5, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> If you're applying semi-transparent, I don't understand why you would go with waterborne rather than oil. Both are just as difficult to work with (runny and thin) but oil will penetrate better and probably last longer.
> and for a roller setup, this might work and is cheaper and alot easier than what it sounds like you were going to work with. At $30, just throw it away after the job. It siphons from a 5 or 1 gallon bucket and is quick to refill, no hoses or connections to get in the way, and is fairly lightweight. But yeah, its almost not worth trying to roll that stuff being so runny. I've been there and I usually have just thrown down my roller and got a 4 inch brush going.


Down here, mildew is a serious problem. My thinking was that the waterborne would be less likely to feed the mildew. It doesn't hurt my feelings that it's more environmentally friendly too.
So far I've been happy enough with the waterborne's performance.

I'm not sure I follow what that thing is...you load up the handle and pump it by hand somehow? I'll look at the options in Lowes but I'll also look for a 6" brush at the paint store.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sometimes when you dont have the equipment or knowledge to do a home project, you really are better off to hire a professional. Shop around. Get 4-5 estimates from painters. Tell each one of them that you will be getting multiple estimates and that price will be a major consideration in your decision. Tell them that if none of the prices are reasonable (by your definition) then you are fully prepared to do it yourself. Ask each one of them questions about their process so that you can glean as much technical information from them as possible, in the even that you choose to do it yourself. Once you let these guys know that you are not messing around,,,,,you will get a good price. Then,,watch them like a hawk to make sure they are doing it the way the best contractor you took an estimate from said to do it. These guys are hungry,. Do not give them a dime until you are perfectly happy with the job and have had a chance to live with it for at least a month. Good luck to you.​


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

LocalHero said:


> I know you guys probably all spray, but there's situations where spray doesn't work so I thought I might be able to get advice on alternatives.


:no:

Drop the pressure, FF tip and back brush. No overspray at all.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> :no:
> 
> Drop the pressure, FF tip and back brush. No overspray at all.


Sounds like a good plan. He didn't wanna rent a sprayer I think.
When I did this I had the pressure up a bit high and it got my shoes messy


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> If you're applying semi-transparent, I don't understand why you would go with waterborne rather than oil. Both are just as difficult to work with (runny and thin) but oil will penetrate better and probably last longer.


Ahhhh, I agree and disagree. Most waterbornes TJ is correct. However Arborcoat uses the acrylic colorants, so color holdout should be better. I would recommend that if you are using a darker color, also mildew growth should be significantly less. If it is a light natural color, go with the oil. Oils tend to be clearer, and give a better look in the natural tones :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

John, you received some helpfull answers to your DIY project which is very good because sometimes these threads can take an ugly turn which does not help anyone. 

I wish you the best for your project and hope that it turns out nicely. If it does not you can always hire a professional but I have seen many DIY projects that are quite professional looking. I think it comes down to some experience and desire and passion on the part of the DIY'er. With all that said this is a site for professionals and there are other sites that cater to the DIY that have many professionals that frequent them as well, so you will often get advice from the same people that offered it on this site. Please look at www.DIYChatroom.com I am a member there and so are many of our members. 

Please understand that it is nothing personal it is simply me following the rules of painttalk.com to keep this a professional site. Thanks John and again I wish you a smooth flowing job with great results. With that said this thread is closed.


----------

